# Simpson River Hwy 90 bridge



## diablojoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone fished that pier on HWY 90 crossing from Pensacola to Pace? I think it is the Simpson River?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

It can be great if caught at the right time. Jim's will always give you the current lowdown.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw two guys in a boat fishing the point between the pier and Jim's - both were bowed up on what was probably white trout or undersized specks. I looked back real quick at the pier and there was about 4 guys just staring at them, with their rods leaning against the handrail. I got the feeling that they couldn't quite reach the fish!


----------

